# [ 2007 ] Best Trading Value for the Price?



## sandog (Sep 15, 2007)

My wife & I have been looking into buying a 2 bedroom lockout TS for our annual spring vacation.  We live in San Diego & have travel to Mexico a lot in the past.  Palm Desert is just over an hour away, great for getaways. I have been looking at Marriott resales red weeks. My question is, What is the best trading value for the Price?  If not Marriott what else?  Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Blondie (Sep 15, 2007)

In your neck of the woods a summer Cali beach week would do it, and could be obtained for under 3K  I would imagine. Folks who own those would recommend a fixed not floating week to ensure good tradability. Or, just reserve the float week as early as you can so you can get what you want.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 17, 2007)

sandog said:


> Palm Desert is just over an hour away, great for getaways. I have been looking at Marriott resales red weeks. My question is, What is the best trading value for the Price?  If not Marriott what else?  Any help would be great.
> Thanks



Please remember that even though all weeks in Palm sprins are red, the trading companies have significant difference in the trading power of red weeks. For Palm Springs, March is likely to be the highest demand and the "reddest". August, is likely to be the lowest demand and "pink". But a pink marriott week at PS has been known to trade very well even though it is the weakest of the red weeks. So it may be a good value. 


Hope that helps  and welcome to TUG


----------



## sandog (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there an area on TUG to see what the trade values are?


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 17, 2007)

*As a general rule*

A high demand time and area with a low supply will create a great trader.
Quality enters into the equation, with II and Marriott units, but the prime time demand is the biggest factor.

In other words, a summer week at the beach, is much more in demand than a summer week in the desert.

 The same is true during the winter only the desert week is the prime week.

Hawaii is mostly prime time.

 Christmas,New Years, Easter and Holy week are the prime weeks in Mexico. 

Ski weeks in the west, are highly sought after.

Hurricane weeks in the Caribbean aren't, nor are winter weeks on the ocean north of Fla.

It all makes sense, if you just figure when and where you want to go. If you have the luxury of being able to travel during non-school holidays, you can get most any where with a medium trader.

If you need 2 bedrooms during school holidays, you will need a much higher demanded week.

Since you asked about the Marriotts, The Marriott DSV1 @ DSV2 winter weeks sell for about $9-11K, the swing weeks, $5500-7000 and the Blue ( weeks 26-36) can be had for about $4-6K

Being on the west coast, the Worldmark club has many drive to resorts, trades well, you might want to check them out.

fwiw, Greg


----------



## applegirl (Oct 8, 2007)

I recently learned of a pretty strong trader for the price. We love the palm springs area and often stay at Marriott's desert springs villas property.  Their Phase one units for the shoulder season (white) are suppose to be strong traders if you book a high demand week each year (Like Thanksgiving or anytime in Nov.) As an owner you get free daily admission into the Spa, which is amazing (and a $45 value).  It was just enlarge and renovated. Marriott does not have ROFR on Phase I so you can get some pretty good prices.


----------



## Dozer95662 (Nov 1, 2007)

Blondie said:


> In your neck of the woods a summer Cali beach week would do it, and could be obtained for under 3K  I would imagine.



Please let me know where I should be shopping for this.   I can't find them... especially I've been looking for summer Carlsbad Inn and they are as rare as hens teeth and expensive so I settled for late May.

I'd consider reneging on my deal and walking away from the $1000 penalty if I found a good priced summer week (double the $3K).

So where is the summer Cali beach week under $3K?

Thanks.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 5, 2007)

Dozer95662 said:


> Please let me know where I should be shopping for this.   I can't find them... especially I've been looking for summer Carlsbad Inn and they are as rare as hens teeth and expensive so I settled for late May.
> 
> I'd consider reneging on my deal and walking away from the $1000 penalty if I found a good priced summer week (double the $3K).
> 
> ...



Keep checking ebay during the November early December yearly blood letting.   You may get lucky. It may not be a Carlsbad Inn type but I have seen some socal summer beach for $3,000 and under in the past.


Bruce


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 6, 2007)

I also second Worldmark for westerners.  

Another place is Lake Tahoe.  You can find Ridge Tahoe floating weeks every now and then on Ebay.  Summer and winter would be great.  We went Labor Day week and loved it but the weather is iffy.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2007)

Another vote for Worldmark. Go to worldmarktheclub.com and look at the resort gallery to see if you like the resort locations. WM is a stong trader and has its own RCI people. You can get a premiere membership for under $4000.00 on ebay.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 21, 2014)

Dozer95662 said:


> So where is the summer Cali beach week under $3K?


Lowball and wait wait wait. 
Or gamble by buying from someone like Lucky987.
Or do the tax auctions.
Or settle for something that's a little odd.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2014)

Please note that this question was asked in *2007.*

Thread closed so people won't accidentally respond to an old thread.


----------

